# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Metal Propolis traps

## SteveW316

Hi Everyone,

Ever used them? Any good? Where can you buy them?

Thanks
Steve

----------


## chris

Do you mean the traps that replace the outer frames, or is it a metal version of the plastic sheets you put above? Or something completely different?

----------


## Neils

I don't use metal ones I got fine plastic mesh that you stick on top of the brood boxes, on an upturned queen excluder might be better if you have bottom bee space. Then you just chuck it in the freezer and off pops the propolis.

----------


## SteveW316

Hi Guys,

 I was thinking about the metal version of the plastic sheets.... Does the netting from Thornes really work?

----------


## chris

Do as Neil suggests-go for a plastic one, they work vey well. The problem with metal is that it might not come back into shape after bending it to snap off the frozen propolis.

----------


## Neils

The plastic ones work fine. They cost a couple quid and you can just chuck them in a bag, folded or otherwise into the freezer.

If you run bottom beespace and stick them on the brood box when you take your supers off you do end up having to turn them and with a lot of propolis on the frames, hence suggesting using a queen excluder turned upside down.

----------


## fatshark

Is there much of a market/demand for propolis? I bought one of the mesh screens in a Thornes sale - how could I possibly go wrong for 50p?

----------


## Neils

I think on an informal basis that there is. We quite often get requests for propolis through our branch. For the outlay it's an extra few quid a year for no effort (on our part) to collect. Certainly compared to honey or pollen.

I've spent several hundred pounds on supers/frames, I've spent £20 on propolis screens. For outlay vs return propolis is a winner.

----------


## SteveW316

Thanks All,

Comments always appreciated

Steve

----------

